# Tick borne Heartland virus



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

A relatively new tick disease present in my neck of the woods. Had to take my little one in after a nasty looking reaction to a tick bite and have a whole panel run for tick diseases this weekend. Something for everyone to be aware of anyway.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...on-die-new-Heartland-virus-carried-ticks.html


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Symptoms sound a lot like Lymes too.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

